# Dizzy pictures.



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Dizzy pictures,_


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Dizzy is gorgeous hon.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thank you, some people are not keen on torties, but i think they are very pretty._


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Shes a total stunner, of course all cats called Dizzy are pretty wonderful dontcha know


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

must admit colliemerles i am not a big fan of persians as they are usually very flat faced,but your dizzy is lovely and what beautiful markings


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _thank you, some people are not keen on torties, but i think they are very pretty._


I lurrrve her!!! All your cats are sooo gorgeous, want them all!! :001_wub:

Torties are soooo beautiful, I love the fact that their markings can be so unique, you could never find 2 torties exactly the same!!

What breed is Dazzle, the gorgeous blue one next to her in the pic?? xx :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Dizzy Dazzle and Coco are all british short hair varients, their parents are british short hairs, Dazzle is actually a lilac, but its hard to get a good picture of her true colour, _


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

gorgeous :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: I think we need pics of all your other beauties now ..... they'll feel left out otherwise


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Dizzy is vey beautiful I love torties they are so unique no two are the same.

Viv xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Cats cats cats said:


> gorgeous :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: I think we need pics of all your other beauties now ..... they'll feel left out otherwise


_i will try to take some new pictures over the wekend of them all._


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

DIzzy and Dazzle are gorgeous!

Love their names


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Dazzle is the most stunning lilac I think I've ever seen :001_wub::001_wub: and Dizzy in the 3rd pic reminds me of a Picasso Cubist painting :blink: Lovely cats!!

EDIT: I just had a sneaky look at your profile gallery.... WOW you've got a house full of stunners!!!! Where did you say you lived again? :sneaky2::sneaky2::wink5::tongue_smilie:


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Dizzy is beautiful and she has lovely markings. If you find Dizzy missing, she'll be in my swag too. :lol:


----------

